# Rabbit Hunting this weekend??



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Who all is goin out this weekend?? I know I will be out OPENING DAY!!! I love rabbit hunting and there is nothing better than a crock pot full of bunny with some added spices for about 8hrs...YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

i will be out where you going


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

rabbits in the am, coyotes in the pm.


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

i'll be out sat. got the dogs tuned up and ready to run and boy do they need to run so e fat off of them LOL


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

GOOD LUCK on the opening day bunnies, i was out running my dog on Tuesday and the damn briars are still green and really sharp and THICK. we need some frost or even a good snow and ill be ready to go. I MIGHT get out for an hour or two on Saturday not sure yet. I only managed to jump 2 rabbits when i was out on tuesday and they disappear into the thick brush in about 2 seconds, it is still TOO THICK to see them. GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE WHO GETS OUT !!! be sure to post some results on here !!!


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

3hrs. 2 rabbits took 3 shots with my new 16ga but it was me not the gun.
Lots of coyote sign around. 
Guess where I'll be in the am?


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Went out for about an hour today, Kicked up 3 rabbits, only shot 1, Damn Briars are still thick and I had a perfect shot at one if i didnt have a briar in my face....Oh well Ill be out again soon enough.....


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

I miss my hound dog.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Hunted about 5 hours opening day. It is still pretty thick, hard to see. My dog ran 4 and I shot 1. I let two pass, the dog was running them well and I was enjoying the sound of the chase. With a 4 month season I figured there is no rush to fill the freezer just yet.

Also got into a couple of covey of quail. True to form, 4 shots and nothing but tree limbs... . I was hunting in Brown county, it is nice to know there are still decent populations around.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

any one going out this weekend nov. 11


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Ill probably go out saturday sometime, my female just had pups so ill be taking the male out and working with him...hes not quite a year old, so i still got plenty of time to work with him good....Both my dogs are pure bred and out of good blood lines so I shouldnt have any problems with them at all....Just gotta take them out and get em on some bunnies!!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

i just got in im down here at my moms place in morgan county i bow hunted this morning till it rained on me and i said to hell with this i got back to the house had a sandwich bye then it quit raining! went out i had one up and running in the frist ten minutes missed it once trying to shoot through greenbriars and blackberry bushes but i got him on his second circle just loping right at me good shot right in the face /head not one bb in the front legs or body, had to fight the dog off she gets through them briars faster than i do ,we had one other chase that lasted about an hour but i called of the hound bye then it was raining hard again ! i may hit it again in the morning before i go home! [email protected]


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Due to the crappy weather all day here in Tusc Cty. I didnt make it out to the woods at all today...I also had to get all my stuff together for the TCBA Catfish TOurnament tonite...If its any kind of decent in the morning I might get out for some bunnies...


----------

